# ما الفرق بين الشيروبيم و السيرافيم ؟



## Soldier Crist (17 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا أعضاء المنتدى ما الفرق بين الشيروبيم و السيرافيم إذا ليديكم أي معلومات عنها و أين هي موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ؟ و شكرا لكم


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

*السرافيم*​*السَّرَافِيمُ وَاقِفُونَ فَوْقَهُ، لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ، بِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي وَجْهَهُ، وَبِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي رِجْلَيْهِ، وَبَاثْنَيْنِ يَطِيرُ.*
*3 وَهذَا نَادَى ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ».*
*4 فَاهْتَزَّتْ أَسَاسَاتُ الْعَتَبِ مِنْ صَوْتِ الصَّارِخِ، وَامْتَلأَ الْبَيْتُ دُخَانًا.*
*5 فَقُلْتُ: «وَيْلٌ لِي! إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ، لأَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ نَجِسُ الشَّفَتَيْنِ، وَأَنَا سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَ شَعْبٍ نَجِسِ الشَّفَتَيْنِ، لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ رَأَتَا الْمَلِكَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ».*
*6 فَطَارَ إِلَيَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ السَّرَافِيمِ وَبِيَدِهِ جَمْرَةٌ قَدْ أَخَذَهَا بِمِلْقَطٍ مِنْ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ،*
*7 وَمَسَّ بِهَا فَمِي وَقَالَ: «إِنَّ هذِهِ قَدْ مَسَّتْ شَفَتَيْكَ، فَانْتُزِعَ إِثْمُكَ، وَكُفِّرَ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِكَ».*
*الشاروبيم هم الكاروبيم **هتلاقيها فى حزقيال 1*


----------



## Soldier Crist (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على جوابك لكن ما الفرق بينهما


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2011)

*السيرافيم و الشاروبيم وخدماتهم - منتديات الكنيسة*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134770*​


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2011)

*طغمات الملائكة - كتاب الملائكة | St-Takla.org*
*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...s/001-Al-Mala2ka/The-Angels__24-Division.html*​


----------



## Soldier Crist (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أبريل 2011)

*+++ سَرافيم | السرافيم

السرافيم (السراف أو الساراف) كلمة عبرانية يغلب أن يكون معناها "كائنات مشتعلة" أو ربما كان معناها "شرفاء" وهي في صيغة الجمع، ولم ترد إلا في نبوة اشعياء 6: 2 و 6 تسمية للأرواح التي كانت تخدم عرش الرب وظهرت لاشعياء في رؤياه ويصف اشعياء السرافيم دون أن يذكر عددهم، فيقول أن لهم وجوهاً وأيدي وأرجلاً وأجنحة، ولكل منهم ستة أجنحة، باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير، وذلك لأنه لا يستحق أن يرى وجه الله، ولأنه لا يريد أن يرى الله رجليه، ولنه يطير ليصنع مشيئة الله. وقد طار واحد منهم بجمرة من على المذبح ووضعها على شفتي اشعياء لتطهيرهما.

ويبدوا أن السرافيم كالكروبيم نوعان ساميان من الملائكة الذين يخدمون الله. ويقول لنا اشعياء أن السرافيم كانوا يرنمون ويرددون "قدوس...." تمجيداً لله. وكما كان اليهود يتكلمون عن الكروبيم في حلوله على التابوت في سحاب، هكذا تكلم اشعياء عن السرافيم على أنهم لامعون ساطعون.

ويتحدث سفر الرؤيا عن الحيوانات ذات الأجنحة والعيون، والتي تخدم الله (رؤ 4: 8) ولكننا لا نجد معلومات أكثر من هذه في الكتاب المقدس عن أي من هذه المخلوقات.

+++ ملائكة كروب | كروبيم 
(صيغة الجمع العبرية) أو كروبون (صيغة الجمع العربية).
ملائكة يرسلون من قبل الله أو يقيمون في حضرته تعالى، اقامهم الله على أبواب جنة عدن عندما طرد أدم وحواء منها (تك 3: 24) ويقال عنهم أنهم ذوو جناحين. أما أشباههم فكانت من ذهب وأُوقفت على غطاء تابوت العهد (خر 25: 18 و 19 و 2 أخبار 3: 10-13). وكان جناحا الكروبين يظللان التابوت. ويقول داود في تشبيه شعري أن الله ركب على كروب لمل ظهر بمجده على الأرض (مز 18: 10). وكانت الكروبيم تحت عرش الله لما ظهر لحزقيال (حز 11: 22 بالمقابلة مع ص 1: 19 و 10: 16 الخ). وربما كان المقصود باجنحة الريح (مز 104: 3 بالمقابلة مع 18: 10) الكروبيم. وفضلاً عن شبهي الكروبيم على غطاء التابوت (خر 37: 8) كان مصوراً على حجاب خيمة الاجتماع صورة كروبيم (خر 26: 31 و 36: 8 و 35). وكان في هيكل سليمان كروبان كبيران مغشيان بذهب يظلل جناحاهما التابوت الذي كان بينهما وبين قدس الأقداس. وحيطان البيت كانت أيضاً منقوشة بكروبيم مع نخيل وكذلك مصراعا الباب كانا منقوشين بكروبيم (1 مل 6: 27-29 و 32 و 2 أخبار 3: 7). وكان نقش اتراس الحواجب ثيران وأسود وكروبيم (1 مل 7: 29 و 36). والمقصود بكل ذلك هو الدلالة على وجود الله في الهيكل.

وكان وجود الكروبين فوق التابوت لتظليل ظهور مجد الله عن الناظر (قابل حز 19: 9 و 16 و 24: 15) كما غطى السحاب مجده في الجلبل.  وقد رأى حزقيال الكروبيم في رؤياه عند نهر كبار، ولكل أربعة أوجه وأربعة أجنحة (حز 10 قارنه مع 9: 3) وكانت الأوجه شبيهة بالمخلوقات التي رآها النبي قبلاً في رؤياه وهي وجه إنسان ووجه أسد ووجه ثور ووجه نسر (حز 1: 5-12 قارنه مع حز 10: 20 و 21). وكانت هذه المخلوقات تحمل عرش الله (حز 1: 26-28 و 9: 3). وقد وصف يوحن الرائي في سفر الرؤيا أربعة كائنات حيّة لها وجوه شبيهة بالأربعة الأوجه المذكورة آنفاً (رؤيا 4: 6 و 7). وقد ظن بعضهم أن الكروبيم كانت تشبه تماثيل أبي الهول المجنحة في مصر وفينيقيا والثيران المجنحة في بابل وأشور.*


----------

